# Weird Turbo noise?



## TTuned84 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm new to this forum so I'm sorry if I offend anyone with this question. However, I figured you guys will be able to shed some light on a possible issue I am having. So here we go

Info:
03 audi tt
225hp quattro


When I'm at WOT (in any gear), and get to about 3,000 rpm I start hearing a noise that I can only compare to a light fluttering (kind of like the noise that a bicycle would make with a baseball card in the spokes). It is really driving me crazy because I don't know if its normal, or if it is just a wastegate or something simple.

If you guys have any thoughts, I'd appreciate the help.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

No question is offensive, and welcome to the board.
Can you be a little more specific with the noise, maybe take a little video so we can help you.


----------



## TTuned84 (Apr 25, 2011)

I tried taking a video but it didnt really capture the sound. I'll try again tonight, but in the mean time i'll attempt to describe it better. So when i get over 3k rpm at wot it almost sounds like a wastegate opening and closing really in quick succession....I don't really know how else I could describe the noise.

I just recently bought the car and the engine is running well and it seems to be boosting properly, but this sound is kind of worrying me as im not a turbo expert and dont know whether it is normal or not


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

TTuned84 said:


> I tried taking a video but it didnt really capture the sound. I'll try again tonight, but in the mean time i'll attempt to describe it better. So when i get over 3k rpm at wot it almost sounds like a wastegate opening and closing really in quick succession....I don't really know how else I could describe the noise.
> 
> I just recently bought the car and the engine is running well and it seems to be boosting properly, but this sound is kind of worrying me as im not a turbo expert and dont know whether it is normal or not


It could be a lot of things but that sound like a diverter valve fluttering and strugling to stay closed with the positive pressure.
It could also be a boost leak that show at a certain psi or a wastegate not functioning properly.
Get that video and hopefully it'll point us in the right direction.

Also, do you have a boost gauge and does the noise show some erratic behavior on the needle?


----------



## TTuned84 (Apr 25, 2011)

No boost gauge unfortunately. The noise appears to happen at full boost, so a faulty DV or boost leak could make sense....I'll try to get a video up tonight. Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Could be a tear in the TIP. Small enough, that its only noticeable at WOT


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Could be a tear in the TIP. Small enough, that its only noticeable at WOT


Wouldn't a tear in the TIP also show up at idle since the engine pull almost as much negative pressure at idle (20 in. HG on my gauge) than it pushes positive pressure above atmospheri(AKA boost) ?


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

This happened to me for about six weeks before I threw a code for it, (P1136 in my case) and it ended up being a vacuum (boost) leak. The vacuum hose affected was one of the ones that connects to the intake manifold from the bottom, hooking onto a small nipple. It was ripped and fluttering like crazy. Once I fixed it, she ran like new. You may need your allen keys and a few wrenches to get stuff out of the way, but it was a pretty easy fix. See if you can hear hissing when the engine's at idle; you might be able to reach under there and feel where it's coming from; that's how I found mine.


----------



## TTuned84 (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome guys, thank you for all the help. I will look into any boost leaks tonight and hopefully i can fix the problem myself. One more question tho, what is the "TIP"?


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

*T*urbo *I*nlet *P*ipe. It's the rubber pipe that brings air from the filter to the turbo inlet, the one that connects to the mass airflow sensor.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yup. Sorry I should have spelled it out.


----------



## TTuned84 (Apr 25, 2011)

Alright, thanks again guys. I'll check all the piping and let you guys know.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Check around the metal part on the stock TIP


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

TTuned84 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm new to this forum so I'm sorry if I offend anyone with this question. However, I figured you guys will be able to shed some light on a possible issue I am having. So here we go
> 
> ...


hey i know exactly what sound u mean / like a fast tshstshsthsts - right. had the same noise for awhile after i was messing with relocating my vac lines on top of the engine-to tuck them away, and i had to play with it till i got the vac balance back again< so it may be a vacuum issue as well, also check all the n75 lines too


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ko4TiTy said:


> hey i know exactly what sound u mean / like a fast tshstshsthsts - right. had the same noise for awhile after i was messing with relocating my vac lines on top of the engine-to tuck them away, and i had to play with it till i got the vac balance back again< so it may be a vacuum issue as well, also check all the n75 lines too


If you relocated the N249 and got fluttering thats because the line is longer that regulates the turbo spooling. Fluttering from the DV wont happen at WOT like the OP states he is experiencing


----------



## TTuned84 (Apr 25, 2011)

Update,

So I asked my mechanic about this issue and he suggested that it may be a weak diverter valve. I order a forge splitter on saturday and am currently waiting to get it to see if it'll fix the problem.

The problem itself seems like it is getting worse. At first, it was only the fluttering sound (like mentioned above) and now at WOT once I hit 2800rpm it seems like a lose all my boost and the car just bogs down. Also, the other day i was at wot and the dv went off on its own without me lifting off of the pedal.

It does seem like the DV is toast, but if you guys have any other thoughts than please feel free to share your thoughts


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Why did you go from a fast and weak DV to a slow and still weak dv?

DV Solution:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5174749-Let-s-talk-Diverter-Valves


----------



## TTuned84 (Apr 25, 2011)

hahahaha, well thats a good question, one to which i don't have a good answer to. I thought forge DV's were good so thats why i ordered it, admittedly probably without enough research.


----------

